# Charelston, West Virgina ? Photo spots ?



## foxXx (Nov 15, 2005)

[font=Geneva, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I'm going there for the American thanksgiving to visit my Aunt and Uncle and I was wondering if anyone knows of any particulaar spots that might be interesting to shoot. I remember a while back I found a site with a state park maybe ? and there was a really cool old house with a nice waterfall but I can't seem to find it again. Any help on spots would be greatly appreciated, ...

Thanks !! 
[/font]


----------



## wvdalejrfan (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey FoxXx are you looking for something local in Charleston WV or looking to travel a little around Charleston? I am not too sure on things there locally. But if you are willing to drive some distance these are some definate things to check into. I am sure you won't be dissapointed. GOOD LUCK! Have a great Thanksgiving with your family in THE HILLS of WV. 

If you are intrested in some really cool christmas lighting photos you can try 
http://www.oglebay-resort.com/fol.htm

Or if you are willing to drive a smaller distance there is a site here you can view a little on Summersville. It is a pretty neat place for some photo shots. 
http://www.westvirginiacabins.com/html/photography.html

Here is a tourism site for WV if that would intrest you any at all to check into.
http://www.wvtourism.com/

Enjoy your stay in WV and Happy Holidays!


----------



## foxXx (Nov 15, 2005)

hey thanks alot, I appreciated it !!


----------

